# Indian Drivers License Verification



## mebfm2 (Nov 4, 2014)

Guys,

My spouse is trying to get her Indian Drivers License verified.
The Indian Embassy in Sydney has asked us to get a letter from RTO stating that her driver's license is genuine.
We have got the verification letter from RTO (I have attached it here).
In the indian drivers license checklist though, the Embassy has mentioned that the verification letter should have the seal and the stamp.
But in our verification letter from RTO, it has only the stamp but no seal.
Is this fine ?.

When we told RTO officer that our Embassy requires seal also in the verification letter, he told us that this is the format for all drivers license verification and they are not aware of any seal.

I am confused now 
Is this letter fine ?

Can someone who has insight or who has done his/her indian license verified can provide inputs on this ?


----------



## prabhu1225 (Jan 28, 2016)

hi bro,
i didn't even get an authentication letter from my respective RTO office.
if u have a copy of that,plz send me so that i can show them how it wil be.
thank u


----------



## kang (Jul 21, 2014)

mebfm2 said:


> Guys,
> 
> My spouse is trying to get her Indian Drivers License verified.
> The Indian Embassy in Sydney has asked us to get a letter from RTO stating that her driver's license is genuine.
> ...


Hi mate 
my wife got the IDLV without seal and she is going to apply for licence.
Have you got your australian driving licence on same verification letter.I will wait for your reply

thanks


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Is it necessary to get it verified from embassy? I have got the letter but I wonder if I should take this letter straight to transport NSW? Would they accept it?


----------



## sshah (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi guys, 

In WA we need to get IDLV done in order to switch the driver's license over. I have somehow managed to get a copy of my DLE. Now, in order to get IDLV, do I need to submit my original license along with all documents? If I submit my original license, I don't think I'll be allowed to drive. 

If someone has done IDLV, please let me know if I need to submit my original?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ggk (Jun 21, 2013)

sshah said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> In WA we need to get IDLV done in order to switch the driver's license over. I have somehow managed to get a copy of my DLE. Now, in order to get IDLV, do I need to submit my original license along with all documents? If I submit my original license, I don't think I'll be allowed to drive.
> 
> ...


Yes. I submitted my original license when I applied for IDLV. Got IDLV and license through post in 5 days.


----------



## sshah (Mar 16, 2016)

ggk said:


> sshah said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Thanks ggk. 

Does that mean in those 5 days I cannot drive?


----------



## ggk (Jun 21, 2013)

sshah said:


> Thanks ggk.
> 
> Does that mean in those 5 days I cannot drive?


I am not sure as I was not eligible to drive at all. Better not to take a risk.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Guys.. small confusion.. IDLV is given by Indian Embassy or VFS Global..


----------

